# extra diesel in the tank + 720 miles driven this tank



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I haven't paid any attention to how much fuel it takes after the pump kicks off, but I always fill mine until fuel is sitting at the lip of the filler. It takes a little extra time to let the foam settle and squeeze in some more fuel, but one of the features I like about the diesel is extending time between fill-ups.

I haven't finished with 800 miles on a tank yet, but my elapsed + remaining range has sometimes exceeded 800 miles. Looks like we'd have to be averaging 60 MPG or better for a whole tank to get the 800 miles. When the weather is nice and I don't do a lot of local running, I almost always get well over 700 miles on a tank.


----------



## pjdvd24 (Feb 28, 2018)

My 04 Golf TDI has the convenient access to the vent valve so I can always put 1.5 to 1.8 more gallons in the space that is usually reserved for gasoline vapors. Is there something similar on the Cruze where I can fit more in? Or is repeatedly pumping a bit more in every 10 secs after the foam goes away the only way? I'm just on the cusp of making it a week on one tankful, but don't want to constantly hit the low fuel light and strain my fuel pump. I've done it on the Golf before and that sucked.

As a side note, I've read/heard from multiple sources that filling a gas tank to the brim is bad for the carbon/charcoal(?) filter adjacent to the filler neck. But, a diesel tank doesn't have the problem. I assume because no filler neck filter? Can anyone with knowledge confirm both are true?




johnmo said:


> I haven't paid any attention to how much fuel it takes after the pump kicks off, but I always fill mine until fuel is sitting at the lip of the filler. It takes a little extra time to let the foam settle and squeeze in some more fuel, but one of the features I like about the diesel is extending time between fill-ups.
> 
> I haven't finished with 800 miles on a tank yet, but my elapsed + remaining range has sometimes exceeded 800 miles. Looks like we'd have to be averaging 60 MPG or better for a whole tank to get the 800 miles. When the weather is nice and I don't do a lot of local running, I almost always get well over 700 miles on a tank.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Gen 1 diesel here, been topping to the rim every tank for a year now (23,000 miles) with no adverse effects whatsoever. I know they say don’t do it on a gasser but doesn’t seem to be a problem for the diesel.

On the Gen 1 there’s an average of 2.8 - 3.0 gallons of additional capacity after the pump clicks off (avg because there’s some variance between pumps). Diesel foams A LOT when agitated during the filling process. It generally takes about an additional 10 minutes to top completely. 

Yes, it’s a pain to sit there and click, click, click the pump, especially in less than desirable weather. However, at 45-50 mpg the extra fuel is a HUGE range extender and well worth the extra time for me. Especially since my weekly roundtrips between Arizona and California can be done on a single tank without having to pay another 80-90 cents a gallon.

Gen 1 tank, topped to the rim will take just over 18 gallons. Best range on a tank was 1,003 miles at 54 mpg. 

Wish I could tell you about the nuances of the Gen 2, hopefully you’ll get some further input from others. But you’re definitely on the right track to achieving extended fill-up ranges.

More about HyperCruzin’ here...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/23017-hypercruzer-badges.html


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I know that when I fill my vehicles, I always try to find a pump that the car slants away from and downhill ... so that I can get as much fuel as possible in the tank. Granted, diesel foam is a PITA, but as has been stated, an extra 2.5 to 3 gallons of fuel at even 50 mpg would be an awesome range extender!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Gen 1 tank, topped to the rim will take just over 18 gallons. Best range on a tank was 1,003 miles at 54 mpg.


i did 67.3mpg from fort myers fl to lords town last year lol. did 960 miles or so. with 1/4 tank left over. co pilot urged i didn't push it.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> > Gen 1 tank, topped to the rim will take just over 18 gallons. Best range on a tank was 1,003 miles at 54 mpg.
> 
> 
> i did 67.3mpg from fort myers fl to lords town last year lol. did 960 miles or so. with 1/4 tank left over. co pilot urged i didn't push it.


In a Gen 2? Wow.

I'm hoping to push 800 miles this tank I'm averaging 60 mpg so far.

In terms of extra fuel last tanks I filled up with about 60 miles on the DIC and I averaged 54.7 mpg. Filled to 12.8 gallons at the top of the filler neck.

With advertised capacity at 13.2 gallons I'm guessing I had at least 2 gallons to play with and a little extra.

One of these days I'm going to go Kramer and take the DIC to 0 and fill to the top of the filler neck and see what I get.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Mine’s a Gen 1


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> One of these days I'm going to go Kramer and take the DIC to 0 and fill to the top of the filler neck and see what I get.


The DIC does not go to 0. Shortly after the low fuel light comes on, the range to empty just reads "Low." Seems like it happens for me at around 50-70 miles remaining. It's one of my not-favorite features.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

johnmo said:


> The DIC does not go to 0. Shortly after the low fuel light comes on, the range to empty just reads "Low." Seems like it happens for me at around 50-70 miles remaining. It's one of my not-favorite features.


Oh I know I meant hypothetically. As in actually drive another 60 miles.

If you have an OBD II dongle and the Torque app. There is a PID for % fuel remaining that I found to be very accurate in my old HHR. I believe that is the input the DIC would use to calculate distance remaining.

So I plan on using that to give me some guidance on how much is actually left in the tank.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Does the Gen 2 DIC have a Fuel Used reading? 

Once you learn exactly how much fuel the Gen 2 tank holds when topped to the rim, that’s another great way to gauge how much further you can go after the low fuel light illuminates. 

For the Gen 1, the Fuel Used is accurate within 1/10th of a gallon (Usually it’s over by 1/10th). After the low fuel light, I know I can go up to 18.0-18.1 gallons used and not run out.

It’s critical however to note this only works if you top to the rim each fill.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> If you have an OBD II dongle and the Torque app. There is a PID for % fuel remaining that I found to be very accurate in my old HHR. I believe that is the input the DIC would use to calculate distance remaining.


Hm. I have the dongle and a paid copy of Torque, but my phone is busy driving Android Auto. I wish there was support for running Torque in Android Auto.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

johnmo said:


> Hm. I have the dongle and a paid copy of Torque, but my phone is busy driving Android Auto. I wish there was support for running Torque in Android Auto.


That would be sweet.

I only plan on having to do this a couple of times so I will just disconnect AA so I can watch and see what happens.

I am really curious about how much the tank actually holds.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> In a Gen 2? Wow.
> 
> I'm hoping to push 800 miles this tank I'm averaging 60 mpg so far.


lol gen 2 yah right. mine is the heavier and bigger displacement gen 1


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> > In a Gen 2? Wow.
> >
> > I'm hoping to push 800 miles this tank I'm averaging 60 mpg so far.
> 
> ...


67 mpg in a gen 1 is dammed impressive.

Are you deleted?


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for all of the info so far. Today is Monday and its time to fill up the tank and see how far I get this week. This week is not my Friday off, and I don't think I have any errands while at work so this week should be all highway driving. I am going to fill up to the "click" and see how much that is and keep going... My goal is to reach over 700 miles this next fill up...


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

OK. So on my fill up yesterday the car said I had 105 miles more to go and the onstar app said I had about 2 gallons left in the tank. Filling up the tank until the filler "clicks" resulted in 10.254 gallons. Add that to the "about 2 gallons" from the app would yeild a capasity of 12.5 gallons. Maybe Chevy left a 1 gallon buffer... 


So after the 10.254 gallons added I went on filling to about 1" away from the cap. This took my total to 11.794. An additional 1.54 gallons of diesel. 

My rang so far is putting me at about 730 miles to this tank..Now I need to find a way to get 800 miles out of the tank while going 75 MPH.. uhmmmmm...


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

rcruze said:


> ...Now I need to find a way to get 800 miles out of the tank while going 75 MPH.. uhmmmgmm...


For that you’ll need an 800 mile downhill with no wind. 

But 800 is definitely doable, I’m really interested to see just how far you can stretch it after topped to the brim and running past low fuel light, driving conservative highway miles. Keep us posted.

Don’t forget the towing insurance LOL.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

I filled up last night too. 51 miles left on the DIC. Torque app said 4.3% fuel remaining, my math said that was half a gallon so I got scared and pulled in to a station.

Filled up all the way to the brim, And it was 13.2 gallons, so I guess I will push it further next time.

I bet I had at least 1 gallon left.

That was a 778 mile tank.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> I filled up last night too. 51 miles left on the DIC. Torque app said 4.3% fuel remaining, my math said that was half a gallon so I got scared and pulled in to a station.
> 
> Filled up all the way to the brim, And it was 13.2 gallons, so I guess I will push it further next time.
> 
> ...


59 mpg...that’s awesome. What kind of speeds did you avg on that tank? 

Any city or most/all hwy?


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> 59 mpg...that’s awesome. What kind of speeds did you avg on that tank?
> 
> Any city or most/all hwy?


740 miles highway 38 miles city.

I set the cruise at 65 on the highway, I'm not sure what the average speed was on the tank.

Fuel mileage has been getting a lot better now that the weather is warming up


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I am not surprised to see 778 miles with a speed of 65. Right now I am on pace for emptying the tank at ~770 miles with a combo driving speeds of 65-75. The closer to 65 I am the MUCH better the MPG's are. My 25 mile average is now over 68.7 mpg and the 50 mile is 62.5. I have a bit of city driving today so we will see what I end up with.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Just filled up. I stopped at 720.4 miles as the DIC changed to show just "Low" for the range left on the tank. But I think I could have gone to 740ish...that is driving at. Normal highway speeds (for texas) and over flat land and rolling hills..


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Does the Gen 2 DIC have a Fuel Used reading?
> 
> Once you learn exactly how much fuel the Gen 2 tank holds when topped to the rim, that’s another great way to gauge how much further you can go after the low fuel light illuminates.
> 
> ...


Rivergoer, your fuel used is accurate to with a tenth of a gallon? Wow, mine is no where even close. It typically says I've used 16.0 gallons and a normal fill with be about 14.5 gallons. It's always says I've used at least a gallon more than I have. I'll have to try topping it to the top consistently. I've only done that once. I figured I put another gallon or two in, but forgot to look when it kicked off.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Cruzator said:


> Rivergoer, your fuel used is accurate to with a tenth of a gallon? Wow, mine is no where even close. It typically says I've used 16.0 gallons and a normal fill with be about 14.5 gallons. It's always says I've used at least a gallon more than I have. I'll have to try topping it to the top consistently. I've only done that once. I figured I put another gallon or two in, but forgot to look when it kicked off.


Yep, worst I’ve seen is a .2 difference between DIC and actual. 

Most of the time it’s almost dead on. If there is a difference, it’s always higher on the DIC than actual but again, only by a tenth or two.

If you’re only filling to till the pump clicks off, there’s no consistency between fill ups due to the foaming action of the diesel. Try topping it to the rim for a couple of tanks, I’d be curious to see if your results vary. 

Be patient, it takes about 10 minutes to top it off. For me it’s worth the extra time to get the additional 120-150 miles range per tank.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Yep, worst I’ve seen is a .2 difference between DIC and actual.
> 
> Most of the time it’s almost dead on. If there is a difference, it’s always higher on the DIC than actual but again, only by a tenth or two.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will give it a consistent try. Last time I did it, it was snowing. I was surprised how long it took to fill it to the neck with no foam.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> 67 mpg in a gen 1 is dammed impressive.
> 
> Are you deleted?


nope 100% bone stock. just very smart lane choice, Cc set at 55-60 mph, dont stop at all.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Wow, mine is no where even close. It typically says I've used 16.0 gallons and a normal fill with be about 14.5 gallons.


same with mine. very conservative program in fuel use. i chalk it that they want to show you used more then reality so you fuel up earlier. a diesel out of fuel is a pain to re prime and most folks wont read the manual to know how to.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I took my new Gen 2 to Cincinnati and back from Delaware a couple weeks ago ... first tank I went 758 miles and it was saying range of ~75 when I fueled up. I put 11.6 gallons in (I don't top off at any fill up) so I could have easily done 800. I didn't want to push it being new to the car and not knowing where every station was on the highway. For the whole trip (1,120 miles) my average was 66.1 mpg ... that included a quick drive in and out of center city Cincy and a long poke through Amish country on the way home (kinda mad I went home that way because I think my avg would have been higher had I gone I70 all the way).


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

rcruze said:


> Does anyone know how much extra diesel you can add to the tank? as in filling up all the way up the fill neck? I added about an extra gallon or so last time and it made an impact on my range. as of this morning I had traveled 594 miles on the tank and still had an estimated 126 to go. I am getting gas again this afternoon and would love to be able to add another 2-2.5 gallons after the filler neck clicks. If I could hit 800 miles to the tank I would be VERY HAPPY..less stops for me.


Gen 2 = 1.5 gallons past pump shut off. First gallon goes pretty quick, last .5 fairly slowly. 

Gen 1 = 2 gallons past pump shut off. All really slowly. 

It appears GM did something with the tank and it's vent in Gen 2 that really helps reduce the foaming. 

I always fill with the slowest setting before it automatically stops, then top off from the as above, many fill-ups and it's very consistent. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

johnmo said:


> Hm. I have the dongle and a paid copy of Torque, but my phone is busy driving Android Auto. I wish there was support for running Torque in Android Auto.


I run torque on the phone screen and Android auto on the car display at the same time. It works well. Just get a vent mount cell phone holder and you will be all set.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

pjdvd24 said:


> My 04 Golf TDI has the convenient access to the vent valve so I can always put 1.5 to 1.8 more gallons in the space that is usually reserved for gasoline vapors. Is there something similar on the Cruze where I can fit more in? Or is repeatedly pumping a bit more in every 10 secs after the foam goes away the only way? I'm just on the cusp of making it a week on one tankful, but don't want to constantly hit the low fuel light and strain my fuel pump. I've done it on the Golf before and that sucked.
> 
> As a side note, I've read/heard from multiple sources that filling a gas tank to the brim is bad for the carbon/charcoal(?) filter adjacent to the filler neck. But, a diesel tank doesn't have the problem. I assume because no filler neck filter? Can anyone with knowledge confirm both are true?


Diesel does not have emissions from the fuel tank like gasoline. There is no vapor due to high diesel flash point. So there is no harm in topping it off for Diesel, but it IS true such top offs are a bad idea for a gasoline powered vehicle. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

